# Biete "Werbe einen Freund" und RdA



## Samcro (23. März 2013)

Hallo,

da ich keine Freunde habe die WoW spielen    suche ich über diesen Weg jemanden durch denn ich das Mount bekomme 

Ich selbst habe Main und Twinks auf Eredar Allianzseite. 

Wir können gerne zusammen spielen müssen aber nicht ^^ 

Als Startkapital kann ich leider nicht mehr als 2500 Gold und Taschen anbieten.


----------



## Samcro (15. April 2013)

noch aktuell


----------



## Samcro (25. April 2013)

noch aktuell


----------



## Samcro (7. Mai 2013)

Beides noch Aktuell


----------

